# RCS Temperature Question



## mattmathis77 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am setting up a 10 gallon tank for RCS. I am finding that it is hard to keep my water below 82 degrees in this 10 gallon tank.

Is this going to be a problem? Should I try moving the tank to a cooler spot?

Thanks!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

RCS? whats that? is it a type of shark?


----------



## rose_levi2006 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Rcs*

Red Cherry Shrimp


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

What is causing the tank to get so warm? I've got a 10g tank, and I know it gets about 3 degrees warmer in the day because it has incandescent lights over it, but it's not a problem for the fish. 82 degrees is on the warm side, but most tropical fish can live well at that temperature.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

definitely move it to someplace that will be cooler. you don't really want the temp to be over 80 with the lights on. i sometimes keep a fan blowing on my tanks to keep the temps cooler.


----------

